# The endless quest for Metal Rock dupes/Peackocky's Spectacle of Yourself



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 3, 2011)

Shame on me for sitting at work pondering this, but--

Does anyone have both items to compare? I was thinking maybe they're dupes. I don't have MR, but I have SoY.


Anybody willing/able to investigate?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 3, 2011)

HeavenLeiBlu said:


> Shame on me for sitting at work pondering this, but--
> 
> Does anyone have both items to compare? I was thinking maybe they're dupes. I don't have MR, but I have SoY.
> 
> ...


	I have both.  I'll try to take a picture soon.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 3, 2011)

You da bestest!


----------



## BrownEy3d (Mar 5, 2011)

MAC Antiqued/MAC Glamour Check aren't exact dupes but close enough to Spectacle of Yourself that if you owned either, you wouldn't need it. Specially if you have Glamour Check.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

BrownEy3d said:


> MAC Antiqued/MAC Glamour Check aren't exact dupes but close enough to Spectacle of Yourself that if you owned either, you wouldn't need it. Specially if you have Glamour Check.



 	I believe HeavenLeiBlu is looking for dupes for Metal Rock MSF, and was hoping SoY would be a dupe, not looking for dupes of SoY, although you're right, Glamour Check and Antiqued are close to Spectacle of Yourself.


----------



## BrownEy3d (Mar 8, 2011)

^^ Oops, you're right!

  	However, I think Ive found a suitable dupe for Metal Rock, HeavenLeiBlu! Laura Mercier's Metallic Creme Eye Colour in Burnished Copper; about a year ago, I was reading about Metal Rock and a blogger who had the MSF had swatched it and the Laura Mercier eye colour side by side; nearly identical!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 8, 2011)

BrownEy3d said:


> ^^ Oops, you're right!
> 
> However, I think Ive found a suitable dupe for Metal Rock, HeavenLeiBlu! Laura Mercier's Metallic Creme Eye Colour in Burnished Copper; about a year ago, I was reading about Metal Rock and a blogger who had the MSF had swatched it and the Laura Mercier eye colour side by side; nearly identical!


	I've seen that mentioned on Scandalous Beauty's blog too.  I haven't tried the LM cream shadow though.  The other closed dupe I've found is the middle stripe in Warm Blend MSF.  But I think the SoY + Chocolate Brown combo might be worth a try if you already have CB pigment.


----------

